# AGF Management (AGF.B)



## balk (Dec 6, 2010)

Just curious what your thoughts on AGF.B are. The share price has been steadily decreasing but earnings have been consistent for the last year. 

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=agf.b


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Held them over a year now. They increased dividend again and did not cut during 08. p/e is quite good. Was up 50% at one point. Now I'm even, but collect dividend at almost 8%.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

They're down because markets are down. If you see markets back at the level they were earlier this year, AGF will rise as well.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

This is a great pick if you're betting the economy recovers. This has tons of upside if we are going into a good market.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

They missed huge this morning, eps 0.23 vs 0.30 I believe, but aum is up 5%.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a miss, their dividend is $0.27 so they didn't even earn that.


----------



## b_foot (Dec 16, 2010)

I own the stock for 1-2 years now. I paid for close to 15. The only reason why I own this company is because of the dividend. Dividend cut coming?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

AGF's last q ended in Nov. The fiscal year starts Dec. The this last quarter does not reflect the recent run up in equities which started in Dec. 

They've had bad quarters in the past and have held on just fine.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

There are two good things about this stock: good dividend and since this is the last independent mutual fund company it may be a take over target.

Other financial instutution also offer decent dividends but are IMO much better quality holdings.


----------



## keepathomas (Jul 12, 2012)

why is this stock dropping so much lately? 

would it be a good time to buy in?


----------



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

keepathomas said:


> why is this stock dropping so much lately?
> 
> would it be a good time to buy in?


I think this article from The Globe and Mail does a good job of giving a decent overview of where this firm is, and where it may be heading:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-risky-despite-hefty-dividend/article4614323/

With that said, I wouldn't take any substantial position with their shares, despite the very tempting yield.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't buy, this is a company that has gone from a reasonable position to one of considerable distress within an 18 month period.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

It has finally happened. It took two years, but AGF cut their dividend by 70%. Down to 8 cents from 27 cents. Makes sense, given they are earning about 15 cents a quarter and unlikely to double that anytime soon.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

doctrine said:


> It has finally happened. It took two years, but AGF cut their dividend by 70%. Down to 8 cents from 27 cents. Makes sense, given they are earning about 15 cents a quarter and unlikely to double that anytime soon.


I expected it exactly about 2 years ago


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess S&P and iShares will have to remove it from the S&P Dividend Aristocrats Index and the ETF that tracks it, CDZ.

(rolls eyes)

I mean, it's only been 3.5 full years since their last dividend increase for this Dividend Aristocrat. I wonder if they even pay attention anymore.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it was a good move. They are focusing on increasing AUM and share buy backs now. Maybe someone will buy it..


----------

